# Pullet or cock?



## jlynn26 (Jul 21, 2016)

We got 7 pullets in July. The Americauna started crowing today!? It was in response to our older rooster crowing. Does this mean our pullet is not a pullet? Could it be mimicking behavior or is that just wishful thinking?







The one in the middle.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's most likely a rooster. But he's really pretty!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing, gorgeous bird. No suggestions on sex since I stink when it comes to other breeds.


----------



## jlynn26 (Jul 21, 2016)

Well that just breaks my heart. Shes been one of my favorites. We were really looking forward to blue eggs. We already have 2 roosters were trying to rehome this would make 3.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

As far as rehoming I had great luck when I paired my EE roo with an EE hen. He now has a harem of hens that he tends to and loves his new digs.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That is definitely a roo


----------



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

Looks like a roo to me too. But I've also learned through my poultry journey that hens can crow too. That is usually when there is not a rooster, and the most dominant hen sort of takes over the roll. Had one once, was very interesting to watch.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a polish hen that crows. but she's been laying eggs for 8 years.


----------



## chippy99th (Dec 22, 2016)

Wow, he's gorgeous! Wish I could take him! I'm in no position to take more roosters though.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, chippy. I'd take him too if i could.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have to agree, that looks like a boy.... EE roosters can be so darned handsome! Good luck rehoming him. At least it's the right time of year for that (a lot less people rehoming rooster than in the summer when everyone realizes they bought straight run chicks!)


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Lol you can't tell the difference between a rooster and a hen at that age wow if you ever get 1-4 day old chicks you can sex them by looking at the tips of there wings hens have long ones roosters have short ones


----------



## jlynn26 (Jul 21, 2016)

Wow James rude! No not everyone is a chicken professional. I bought pullets assumed thats what I got. Obviosly its an imperfect technique because whoever sexed them was wrong. Anyway thank you to everyone else for your help. This little roo went to live on a horse farm with all hens. Hes now the proud papa to some chicks of his own.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I do have an EE that I hatched out and swore it was a roo, it had curled tail feathers and looked roo. I had others tell me too it was a roo. I kept it just to be sure and she lays a beautiful light olive egg lol... when getting ee's it's always better to wait till they definitely lay an egg


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

jlynn26 said:


> Wow James rude! No not everyone is a chicken professional. I bought pullets assumed thats what I got. Obviosly its an imperfect technique because whoever sexed them was wrong. Anyway thank you to everyone else for your help. This little roo went to live on a horse farm with all hens. Hes now the proud papa to some chicks of his own.


I don't see James as rude- just having an opinion like everyone else here. All members have the intention of helping and should be treated with respect and all thanked.


----------



## chippy99th (Dec 22, 2016)

No, it wasn't rude but maybe could have been said more kindly. Btw, the trick of sexing by the baby chicks' wings ONLY works for chicks that are the offspring of a rapid-feathering male crossed with a slow-feathering female (the male chicks will be slow-feathering and the female chicks fast-feathering, resulting in the difference). In other words, it ONLY works with mixed breeds and only with certain mixes at that. It's useful for commercial hybrids but if you have pure breeds... 

Anyway, I'm glad to hear that the roo found a nice home! That's unfortunately difficult to come by when you're a rooster!


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I was kidding anyways


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Actually no Seminolewind I do it to mine and they aren't anywhere near purebreds and they always are what I sex them to be


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I thought hens had blunt square feathers growing and roosters had long narrow feathers growing when they were a few days old?.James it's reversed? . What about mixes?. I'm curious about this as I hatch my own and thought it was hens had blunt square grow abd roos long narrow grow


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

The hens have longer feathers that aren't the same size the roosters are smaller and are the same size pullet is the top


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I heard that doesn't work for every type of bird. Some of my Polish have kept me going right up until laying an egg!


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Well it works for mine


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

James, what about these three?. How do you tell from the wing feathers if it's a boy or girl?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They are too old for the wing sexing and even then, it doesn't work every time. Chicks can't be over 3 or 4 days old for the wing test.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ah gotcha. So after 4 days old you can't tell.. ok gotta hatch some eggs now to repost pics to see


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think around a month or two the combs in a room starts changing faster than a pullets does. Check pinterest for the description of the wing test.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

You can tell by the wings or wait a week or two and look at the comb


----------

